# Black morels in lower mich(not a report,sorry)



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Does anyone ever find the black morels in SE MI like from east of I-75 an south of lets say port sanilac? All I seem to find are white,greys,yellows, and tons of half frees. Not looking for a spot just curious if they are rare or if people do find them.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I have found one or two

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

I live in the washington romeo area and never found one.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hey LY
Not sure of your exact range but they are regulary found in
Lapeer County and I have a friend that finds quite a few around Caro.
I've picked a few in Livingston and Oakland county over the years too.

Best trees are bta's since very few white ash exist in the area
now.

There still not found in numbers like they do to the west and up north.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I agree with Mike. I've hunted Lapeer area for around 30 yrs. and used to get 3 or 4 hundred each trip out. Not that way anymore though. There's alot more hunters out there now. Also the Michigan Mushroom Hunters Club as 2 or 3 Club hunts there.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a few spots in oakland and livingston co where i find some... I dnt find large amounts but i do find some.. This year im gonna head north to see if i can do better on them..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

great info guys thanks. I was mainly just curious, cause I am yet to find one down here. I'll have to keep my eyes open..

Mushroom jack that would be incredible to find 3 or 4 hundred around se mi, I wish those days were still around.


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

localyahoo said:


> great info guys thanks. I was mainly just curious, cause I am yet to find one down here. I'll have to keep my eyes open..
> 
> Mushroom jack that would be incredible to find 3 or 4 hundred around se mi, I wish those days were still around.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Wow thanks for the info and getting me pumped especially if 850 is a bad year for you, that would blow out my personal best by a long shot, but then again I am still pretty green. Still trying to get my trees identified by there bark, and no leaves. But the BTA were one of my first i was able to identify.


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

localyahoo said:


> Wow thanks for the info and getting me pumped especially if 850 is a bad year for you, that would blow out my personal best by a long shot, but then again I am still pretty green. Still trying to get my trees identified by there bark, and no leaves. But the BTA were one of my first i was able to identify.


without leaves, i usually focus on the shape of the tree...that way you can spot em from a distance and not waste time hunting an area that wont produce. If you can find stands of BTA next to Quaking Aspen, you will be able to see the structural differences...especially without leaves. Once you commit to memory the shape of BTA, you will be able to spot it from great distances early in the season before the leaves appear...and of course, head over and check em out.

not all BTA stands produce though. where i hunt, there are stands of MASSIVE BTA....60 to 90 footers. You will not find them there!!! You need YOUNG BTA (4-6" Diameter)...and even then, you need plenty of leaf litter/debris below them to create the ideal habitat. Within that habitat, it really helps to have some of the young BTA dead and still standing and the ground should give way underfoot...if you can find all those characteristics (provided no one beat you to it), you will find the Black Morel!!!

if you want more help, PM me....

Koby


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

I have only ever found a few south of M20, but north of there is where the blacks are abundant. Average year for me and my buddies is 1500 - 2500 each. We have done worse and we have done better. A couple years ago was a bumper crop in one of our areas where 2 of us went in in the morning and came out at 2 pm with aproximately 1200 each, of course the is the exception to the rule. Up here I begin looking in mid April in Popal stands that are 15 - 30+ years old. As the season progresses I also begin looking in the big timber forests once there are leaves on the trees. Ash and Elm are the key there, or giant Popal. About the time there is a good cover of green leaves on the underbrush is when we stop finding the blacks and really get into the whites,yellows,greys.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

hnt4food said:


> I have only ever found a few south of M20, but north of there is where the blacks are abundant. Average year for me and my buddies is 1500 - 2500 each. We have done worse and we have done better. A couple years ago was a bumper crop in one of our areas where 2 of us went in in the morning and came out at 2 pm with aproximately 1200 each, of course the is the exception to the rule. Up here I begin looking in mid April in Popal stands that are 15 - 30+ years old. As the season progresses I also begin looking in the big timber forests once there are leaves on the trees. Ash and Elm are the key there, or giant Popal. About the time there is a good cover of green leaves on the underbrush is when we stop finding the blacks and really get into the whites,yellows,greys.


I cannot wait for my bumper crop to show up in my eyesight.


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

koby said:


> localyahoo said:
> 
> 
> > great info guys thanks. I was mainly just curious, cause I am yet to find one down here. I'll have to keep my eyes open..
> ...


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

Better in s.e. Then up north? Your crazy not even close to the
amount of woods to look I found 25 lbs last year and that was less then average
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

These are from Lapeer State Game Area that I picked one morning. There are a few hundred there.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Mushroom Jack said:


> These are from Lapeer State Game Area that I picked one morning. There are a few hundred there.


:yikes:


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Very nice Jack.
Did you have any luck there around ash trees
before there demise or just bta's?
thanks


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Mike, I found them around Aspen, but not bta. Later in the season they show up around Ash.


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)

What is a BTA? Anyone have a pic or 2? Jack you are the man in my book! There are more in that creel number wise than I found all year last year. I might have been able to fill it with the whites I found last year but I only four 24 or 25. They were late and HUGE!


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Mushroom Jack said:


> Mike, I found them around Aspen, but not bta. Later in the season they show up around Ash.


BTA is Aspen. There are two types of Aspen. Quaking and Big Tooth. You will not find morels in Quaking.


----------

